# Pain like contractions... 15 weeks? UPDATED.



## abc123x

Please don't read and run on this one, if you have ANY advice at all. I'm a day shy of 16 weeks and I started having pains last night that felt like contractions. Almost like the beginning of labor... intense, but definitely not the worst. My belly was hard like that too, so I was getting scared. It was even hard up at my ribs. On Friday the sonographer said my uterus is about a half inch below my belly button. I went upstairs and used the doppler and I could hear the little guy jumping around everywhere. That's how he always is though, loads of movement every time I use the doppler and on every scan I've had.... had 3. My first son slept through everything, so maybe this is just a new experience.

Could his movements be causing me to have contractions? Can I even have them this early? And if I am, could it cause problems later... like my water breaking or labor beginning before my v-day?

I have to wait to call my doctor for another hour, but I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## CandyApple19

Id ring your labour ward or epau NOW, nothing should cause contractions, not really, are you well hydrated? If so, i wouldnt risk it and id get seen to.


----------



## abc123x

They stopped after about a half hour -1 hour last night, so I don't wannt run to the hospital, plus I have nobody to watch my son right now. I am gonna call the Doctor, but have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## CandyApple19

=[ make sure they dont happen again though, if they do id be very cautious,


----------



## abc123x

I will. I'm a little upset about it, but I'm wondering if it's just because it's my second... I don't know. Hopefully they'll be able to say something helpful.

I should've been very well hydrated as I drank more than 10 cups of water yesterday.


----------



## Purple_poppy

Always, if you have any concerns of this nature, call your OB immediately. They are the ones that have the correct answers for you!

That said, could be BH... yes yes, everyone will say it could be early... but its your second, and it might not be. I had them, starting at 14weeks, went to the DR 4 times for it... they are BH, and if I do too much, or don't drink enough, or get upset emotionally, I get them.

Always go or call and get things checked out. Sometimes you don't get a do over.

HUGS.


----------



## elliot

I don't have any real information to give, just wanted to say I've been having a bunch of abdominal pains for the last week or so too. I've never had a baby, so don't know what contractions feel like. My pains are sometimes achey like period cramps, and sometimes sharp stabs like nothing else I've ever felt. I was wondering if they might be round ligament pain or maybe BH?

Anyway... I hope you're feeling alright now and that you can get some useful info from your doctors. Take care.


----------



## abc123x

Thank you. I am waiting on the doctor to call back. The receptionist said that if it starts again or I have any bleeding, I need to head to the ER. Hopefully they will say its BH and I'm also going to ask them to see me sooner than 3 weeks from now. I was seen bi-weekly with my first because I was considered intermediate risk. I think I should be this time, as well.

We shall see.


----------



## abc123x

She said if I was hearing a lot of movement, then it is likely the cause. His running laps in my stomach can cause my muscles to contract. She said that if it happens again, I need to drink 4 glasses of water and take some tylenol. If that doesn't help and the contractions are regular or I feel off, I need to get to the ER quickly.

Thank goodness.


----------



## dannienewt

Hey abc, sounds to me like BH. Some ladies start having them earlier in second pregnancy. They are very painful and feel so much like labor contractions. I would talk to your doctor, but I wouldn't panic. It is very common. I looked up a little info for you..maybe this will give you some peace..

Braxton Hicks contractions actually begin in the first trimester--they just aren't noticeable until the uterus and baby enlarge. Some women notice them as early as 16 weeks. Braxton-Hicks are usually painless, though they can be uncomfortable as the uterus stretches. Most women experience them as a gradual tightening or a feeling of tightening combined with stretching. Sometimes sharp side pain can be caused by your uterine ligaments stretching. Wearing an abdominal support can help this. If the side pain is constant or worsens, contact your caregiver. It is always better to err on the side of caution and have a symptom you are concerned about checked out. If you are having a lot of Braxton-Hicks and they are starting to pluck your nerves, try taking a hot bath and drinking a warm drink. Sometimes Braxton- Hicks can be triggered by lack of fluids, so maintaining proper hydration is important. Overdoing activity during the day can also trigger a lot of Braxton-Hicks---remember to rest and take an occasional break.


----------



## saranya.kish

Hi
Not sure if you experienced the same thing I did when I was about 19 weeks. 
We travelled to Hawaii on our Babymoon,and I didnt eat healthy, all very spicy food,andwithall the travel, the nightwe landed I had somethinglike contractions, not unbearablypainful, but painful nevertheless, it was periodic too, it would start last for 10 secs or so and subside. I had some 5 or 6 like that. I Was scared, and they were painful, but just slept through them, and the next day I was fine. 

The doc said the uterus does practice contractions often during pregnancy. 
But of course if you feel pressure in your pelvic area like the baby is pushing down then immediately call the doc. Do talk to your doctor about this soon.


----------



## appu

Hope you are feeling better now!!


----------



## mafiamom

i have no advice other than stay off you feet and DRINK more than you ever thought humanly possible. lack of fluid can irritate the uterus. i had this at 14 weeks with my last one and whenever i stopped drinking it all would come back.

also keep you bladder empty. a full bladder can do the same thing.

were you able to get into your doc?


----------

